# Anyone newly Pregnant and Scared it will happen again? Buddy up?



## Eternal

I had a MMC in Jan at nearly 12 weeks, Baby mesaured pritty much was dates, we used a home dopplar, one day the heart beat was there, the next is wasnt. 

Im so happy to be pregnant, i wanted it to happen this month so badly, I lost the baby on my 27th birthday and wanted to have another baby before i hit 28, so im so happy and :happydance:. 

Im 6 weeks today, and im terrified, MS has kicked in and this pregnancy feels exactly like my last. MS hit at exactly the same dates, ezcuma first symptom and having mild cramping in my back. 

I havnet seen my GP or MW yet, I saw a consultant over a week ago due to other gyn problems, she told me to see my GP and get two early scans. 

I was Planning on seeing EPU first as they dealt with me after MC and said to come right to them, but im too scared. 

Anyone else so scared? I dont want to see anyone to make it more real and lose it. :cry:Im so so scared, i dont know who to talk to about it as my husband is so scared anyway and wont talk about it. My mother is still deverstated from the last one. 

I dont want to upset people and be all pesamistic, but i feel so lost. I cant be the only one feeling this way, anyone else want to chat?


----------



## hayley x

:hugs: Gentle congratulations on your new pregnancy. I dont have any advice but wanted to leave some :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations and :hugs:

I had some real down days early on in this pregnancy where i just couldn't get excited at all or believe that this pregnancy was "for real" or that it would end in an actual real live baby iykwim? All you can do is take one day at a time and try to stay positive, even though i know it's really tough after everything you've been through :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hi Eternal

I haven't created a ticker yet but got my BFP this morning. I won't fully believe it until it gets a bit darker, I haven't even hit my AF due date yet so it's VERY early days.

I am scared, more scared to believe it because I know so much can go wrong - I didn't really think it could happen to me until Christmas, I now know better. Not telling family at all until I've had my dating scan and know I've gotten through the worst part. 

We were pregnant together last time too! heh heh xx

:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Eternal, just wanted to say congratulations hun and give you some :hugs: and positive vibes. 

XxX


----------



## xSamanthax

Oh Eternal hun i'm so pleased for you congratulations! Sending lots of PMA your way hun :hugs:


----------



## fairylove

Hi Eternal

I got BFP last Monday and like you I am afraid to acknowledge it in case it all goes wrong again. I had a horrible MMC in December past and I know exactly where you are coming from. Everyone I have told (just my partner and close family) are treading very gently re getting excited. They understandably don't want to get excited should it not stick but it makes me feel like it is my failure and I will make or break their happiness too. I just want to go to sleep and wake up in two months when I think I will start to feel better. Anyway it would be good to support each other through this tricky time and vent/overanalyse/obsess....whatever makes it easier really. I am totally terrified so I know how you feel.

xx:thumbup:


----------



## PJ32

Eternal!!!!!!!! that is wonderful news congratulations. I got my BFP yesterday and confirmed with a digi today. I am completly with you hunny, Only me and OH know and I think we will keep it that way (apart from you wonderful ladies) 

You know that I am always here to chat, just take a look at my siggy :hug:


----------



## Eternal

xSamanthax said:


> Oh Eternal hun i'm so pleased for you congratulations! Sending lots of PMA your way hun :hugs:

 Wow, i didnt know you were pregnant again! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Eternal

PJ32 said:


> Eternal!!!!!!!! that is wonderful news congratulations. I got my BFP yesterday and confirmed with a digi today. I am completly with you hunny, Only me and OH know and I think we will keep it that way (apart from you wonderful ladies)
> 
> You know that I am always here to chat, just take a look at my siggy :hug:

Yey! Fantastic news! excellent! So so happy for you hun! Brilliant, so good seeing so many of us pregnant now! fantastic!


----------



## Eternal

fairylove said:


> Hi Eternal
> 
> I got BFP last Monday and like you I am afraid to acknowledge it in case it all goes wrong again. I had a horrible MMC in December past and I know exactly where you are coming from. Everyone I have told (just my partner and close family) are treading very gently re getting excited. They understandably don't want to get excited should it not stick but it makes me feel like it is my failure and I will make or break their happiness too. I just want to go to sleep and wake up in two months when I think I will start to feel better. Anyway it would be good to support each other through this tricky time and vent/overanalyse/obsess....whatever makes it easier really. I am totally terrified so I know how you feel.
> 
> xx:thumbup:

Feel free to PM me anytime ... its really werid feeling, being so happy and so scared at the same time, now add the MS to the mix and im really not coping well :wacko:


----------



## Ladybird77

Eternal & Fairylove... I know exactly how you're feeling. I had mc just over 12 months ago and then an early mc in March this year... then fell pregnant again straight away. I found out nearly two weeks ago and have been testing every other day like a madwoman ever since, just to see my tests get darker.

Symptom-wise, I only have slightly sore/swollen boobs, feel tired and very slight cramping that comes and goes. I keep thinking my lack of symptoms is a bad sign and analysing every little thing... I actually find myself wishing for morning sickness, even though feeling sick is one of my least favourite things in the world!

I am a type 2 diabetic (which comes with slightly increased risks anyway) so have an early scan booked for 6th May and I keep worrying that there's going to be something wrong... I know I should be thinking positive but I just can't help it. 

I'm sorry you guys are feeling this way too but also glad I'm not the only one.

Much love and sticky dust


xxx


----------



## Lizziebeth

Hi ladies 
congratulation all on your bfp. i just got my bfp on friday after a mc in january. i want to get excited but im so scared something will go wrong again.


----------



## Eternal

congrats, mine was Jan too, when we were TTC its seemed ages ago, but now im pregnant it doenst seem that it was long ago i was having ms last time lol! 

Wishing everyone a healthy and happy 9 months xxx


----------



## Lizziebeth

thanks eternal. im not having many sypmtoms atm. how far along were you when ms started? x


----------



## cazi77

Hiya all. I got my BFP on Sunday after MMC in Dec 10. I am terrified!! I swing from feeling happy to almost in tears at the fear of it happening it again! One minute i'm very optimistic the next very pessimistic! Congratulations to you all xxxx


----------



## Eternal

I was a day before 6 weeks. 

I am spotting now though, and i checked my cervix (i know, i know) and its open, didnt think much of it until i read another thread then read up about it! eck! I wish my body would just behave.


----------



## Laughkay

Hiya Ladies,

I am also "tentatively" pregnant. I got the faintest BFP at 11dpo (April 19th) and I've tested almost everyday since, getting my nice, big fat BFP with a Clearblue digital on the 23rd.
So, I've been pregnant for two weeks... And started spotting on Sunday night. I'm out of my mind with fear.
We've been trying for 3+ years. It is 3 years this month since I had my tubes tested and ovarian drilling (I have PCOS) and had a very sad m/c in December 09 at just 5-6 weeks.

I feel like history is repeating itself. My last m/c started pretty much the same - spotting turns into cramps and then the enevitable happenend.

I keep analysing every twinge; every symptom. Am I feeling sick today? Are my boobs still sore? When did I last see the spotting? Could it really be cervical erosion? Some women get it - am I one of them?
I'm just a wreck.

I've told my best friend and my sister about the new pregnancy and they are overjoyed for me. I just hope and pray that all our beans are the stickiest.

Fairy dust and fingers crossed to all. :hugs:


----------



## PJ32

Hi Eternal, just checking in with you today, has your spotting stopped?


----------



## moonbeatle

i feel exactly the same, I had a MC at 10 weeks a few days before xmas, I was so desperate to get pregnant again but it took us a few months, I am now 7 weeks and this pregnancy feels a lot different. I am v sick this time but yes finding it hard to get exited or not feel anxious about it, roll on 12 weeks!! and congrats btw, I am crossing my fingers for you too xxx


----------



## niknak242

I could have sworn I posted in this thread already, weird.

Anyway, I am almost 4 weeks post MMC, and I have a BFP, which will be ocnfirmed by bloodwork on Friday. I am so so so nervous and excited, and scared, and 100 million other things. We weren't planning on trying this soon at all, but we didn't do anything to prevent it either because we thought it was impossible to happen this soon, and I really didn't think it would even happen that quickly (or could happen that quickly!). I guess since the baby was gone for a time before we found out, my HCG had already fallen, and I ovulated a few days after my D&C. Its all insane. 

Anyway, I'd love to join you guys and have someone who truly understands what I'm talking about.


----------



## Nicolemc

i gave birth to my baby girl at 26 weeks preg last june!! and she died an hour later 
and now am preg its not easy always on edge i know how u feel hun!! i just want the end of this year to come already!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Nichole

I was about 6 weeks in January when I m/c. I was devastated because I had really wanted a 2nd baby, and I'm now 8w5d and I'm having so much trouble getting excited :( Congrats on your bfp!


----------



## Faerie09

I know how it feels to lose your baby. I lost mine only when she was 4 1/2 months. I never knew I was pregnant with my second child until the morning of her funeral at 12:30am. I know how you feel to be worried that it could happen again. I've had those fears on and off ever since I found out about my second baby. I'm sorry for your loss honey and I hope you have a safe pregnancy and a wonderful safe delivery! :hugs:


----------



## catcatcat

I think we all must feel the same. Im in a state of fear. Mmc wk before xmas. I was over moon on sat when the line showed up i had instintivly known i was pg anyway. Then the stupid positive line disappeared 4 hrs ltr. So all wkend a roller coaster and every test on the market is lined up on the bathroom window cil. Various shades. While i am on bump and baby in a desperate attempt to stay calm. Im going to buy a good book tomorrow before i go mad


----------



## Faerie09

I didn't m/c though, but I understand the feeling of losing. I'm praying for you and others that need support on a good safe pregnancy and delivery!


----------



## jx6

Hi Eternal,I'm joining you now got my bfp on sat!I am feeling very nervous and up one min and down the next,feel like I've a long way to go before I can get excited.How are you?I cant believe your having twins :happydance:

I'm so sorry to all you ladies who have loved and lost I'm praying were all going to have sticky beans and healthy forever babies big :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

hi ladies, welcome to those who have just got their BFPs and sorry for everyones losses, at whatever age.

Faerie09 - Im so sorry for your loss, i cant imgine how hard that must be for you, and to find out the news on your daughters funeral must have been very bitter sweet. im so sorry.


----------



## butterfly02

I too know how you feel. I lost my first baby after five months of no complications during my pregnancy. I suddenly had spotting that turned into early labour and lost my little baby. I have just learned that I am 4 weeks pregnant and already experiencing brown discharge. I am petrified that I will lose this baby before my pregnancy journey even starts. I want a baby so much but the road ahead is a scary one. Just trying to stay positive. easier said than done though.


----------



## rscotto

I would like to be a part of this group. Im driving myself 100% insane here. 

We have had 4 m/c, we took a year to get testing (which they think if I take Lovenox, baby asprin and progestrone that I should hold onto a pregnancy) and etc and finally got pregnant. I found out 1 week ago today that I was pregnant. Last week, I was really bloated and felt like my period was going to start. On Wednesday of last week, it started to feel like it was going away. I still have somewhat "sore" boobs but Im scared to death. I feel awful but I feel scared to be happy, I feel like I should be worried all the time. Im evening dreaming and having a hard time dealing with it at night. Im so scared I will lose this baby as well.


----------



## rscotto

How are you girls doing? Is your anxiety getting any better? 

There are times I think its getting better then there are times where its not. I can't wait for the part of the journey where I can enjoy being pregnant instead of terrified of everything.


----------



## Nichole

Slowly getting better :) I"ve got another appt. tomorrow, just a check up, so I will have proof that this one has lasted longer than last time :) That will definitely put my mind at ease. What about you, rscotto?


----------



## Eternal

arh im so close to when i lost my baby, ill be 11 weeks tomorrow. so scared, just need to make it until a week friday when i get my scan.


----------



## yvonne85

Wonderful ....congratulations Eternal :thumbup:


----------



## Nichole

I had a scan yesterday. Got to see LO wiggling around all over! That made it so much more real for me. I actually cried, lol. And to hear the Dr. say that everything looks perfect. Much anxiety is gone now. :)
 



Attached Files:







2011-05-25_09-26-58_334.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kristinb3

We actually have a lot in common. I MC in January about 9 weeks, and I found out on my 27th birthday that we were having a miscarriage. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow. My first appointment is tomorrow and I'm freaking out. Mainly because my doctor doesn't do first trimester u/s so I have to wait in agony to hear a heartbeat through a dopler. I know how you are feeling. I want to be happy, but I can't let go of the possibility that this won't work out.


----------



## gingercat

I wish I could say I don't know how you are feeling...I'm sure we all do! I'm expecting after miscarrying my first little one in February. Of course I am nervous but oddly enough less than the last time...I now know that whatever happens in the next few months is completely out of my hands. I did everything I could the last time and I still lost my little baby. Just because we have had a miscarriage before does not meen we will have one again. Fir my last pregnancy, I was waiting until I was 12 weeks to tell my family and then I had to ring them all up at 8 weeks with the awful news. (I live abroad)This time I called my Mum and two sisters as soon as I got the positive test. For me, I feel as though my worries are a little more shared and more prayers can't do any harm! Whatever happens, try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. We know how quickly gifts can be taken away so try to enjoy these early weeks. You deserve them. Put that nasty experience behind you! I wish you all the best and am saying prayers that you'll be okay. xxxx


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm terrified. I found out this morning that I'm pregnant and went right in for the blood test so that I can get a referral to my OB. I'm waiting for the results of that. I look at it as step one. I'm scared that even that will be negative. But what I'm Really scared about is my first appt. Last time there was a sac and no baby. Heartbreaking.


----------



## debzie

Hello all

I had a mmc in november last year twin pregnancy I had scans from the start as I was spotting saw the heartbeats at 6 weeks and again at 8 weeks then nothing at 10 weeks they stopped growing some time after my 8 week scan. I will be 8 weeks tomorrow so now only time will tell. I only spotted for a few days at 6 weeks with this pregnancy and I have way worse morning sickness so I am taking that as a good sign. roll on 12 week scan. x


----------

